# APR Presents the 6MT Solid Shifter Cable Bracket



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

APR is pleased to present the Solid Shifter Cable Bracket.

*Product Page*










Through countless years of professional racing, APR Motorsport identified the factory shifter cable bracket system as a source of sloppy shifts, missed gears, bracket and bushing failure and even transmission failure. The factory shifter cable bracket is made from plastic with rubber bushings. Over time the bushings wear out, and during long races, heat can cause the bracket to flex and break. To alleviate all issues related with the factory design and not just some, APR’s Mechanical Engineers created the ultimate and final upgrade: _The APR Solid Shifter Cable Bracket._

*Key Points:*


Addresses both issues with the OEM design
Cast 304 stainless steel eliminates flexible plastic OEM design
CNC-machined solid mounts eliminate rubber OEM bushings
Removes play, slop and the rubbery feeling of the OEM part
Will not flex, wear out and / or break under prolonged use
Lifetime warranty










The APR Solid Shifter Cable Bracket is made from cast 304 stainless steel and eliminates the rubber bushings with solid, CNC-machined mounting points. The bracket and bushings will not wear out over time or fatigue under heat and prolonged use, minimizing the potential for transmission damage. With the play and rubbery slop of the OEM component removed, it’s easier to find gears. Expect the feedback from each shift to remain true and confident with a more direct and solid feeling.

  

*Application Guide*

*Engines:* Transverse 1.8T / 2.0T / TDI / 3.2L VR6
*Transmissions:* 6 Speed 02M/02Q MQ350

*Part Number:* MS100084
*Price:* $199.99


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Nice engineering. 

But why does it not fit the 2.5 TFSI. ?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

The TTRS mounting points are spread further apart.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

So, will there be a 2.5TFSI version of it. ?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

R5T said:


> So, will there be a 2.5TFSI version of it. ?


Possibly down the road. Not sure yet though.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Ok thx.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Possibly down the road. Not sure yet though.


Does it fit any MQB based cars?


----------

